# tail changes



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I dont remember my puppys tail being curly a few months ago.I was looking at photos from when he was 7 months and all the photos show as down.I have noticed lately his tail goes over his back when super-excited and hooked all others. maybe im remembering incorrectly. He is about 10 months old now. any ideas? Is it just body language. will it get worst


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Put up some pictures so we can see.

Sounds normal, if generally it's low and only high when happy?


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, pictures will help, I'm not quite understanding. With Dax, his tail changed until he was about a year old, maybe older.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I tried snapping some shots, but he was moving too much for my iphone lol. I did do a search on here and on Google and found some dogs who show what I'm talking about. None of these are my boy, but you get the idea:

When he is standing still, it is down
Like in picture 1

When he is walking around the house or doing agility,, the majority of his tail is parallel with his body (making a straight line). However, the end is curled up. (I think his tail is like this most times). See picture 2

When he sees other dogs or people passing by his yard, his tail curls up like a scorpion and it almost touches his back. It makes a "C" shape. As in pic 3


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like normal body language to me!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Normal normal! Happy dog tail...


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. The C shape thing had me scratching my head. But he only does it when he sees something unknown or is playful

He walks around mostly like the black dog. Is that a gay tail as they call it?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, that is a gay tail. Also the curling all the way over his back when passing other dogs or when something gets his interest is also normal. It can either be a sign of excitement/arousal, or a sign of dominance. Can be either/or in the same dog depending on the situation and other body language cues. I think dogs with a gay tail are sometimes harder to read because their tail carriage up is more 'normal' and not a sign of anything.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

S19977 said:


> Thanks. The C shape thing had me scratching my head. But he only does it when he sees something unknown or is playful
> 
> He walks around mostly like the black dog. Is that a gay tail as they call it?


gay tail yes , and it is not normal , it is a fault. So many people think its normal because its somewhat common in some gsd breedings. But it is a fault and in my opinion very distracting .


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks guys, glad to know its normal


----------

